# Stingray Resistant Boots



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Besides the Everlast Ray Guards, what other options are out there?

I recall some mid calf blue boots, but haven't seen them in a while.

Thanks


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I try to stay in the kayak and float right over the rays...that's just me.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Third Wave said:


> Besides the Everlast Ray Guards, what other options are out there?
> 
> I recall some mid calf blue boots, but haven't seen them in a while.
> 
> Thanks


The blue/black combo boots were the Hodgman predators...I had a pair and they were comfortable but they didn't have ANY protection up ABOVE the ankle. Mine wore out and then last spring EJ from Texas Saltwater Magazine showed the results of the little demonstration of where a stingray can actually getch ya' I bought the ray guards from Foreverlast.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

The blue boots were Predator Reef Boots. They didn't provide much protection above the ankle. I think they went out of business.
http://www.flyfishinsalt.com/gear-guide/clothing-and--accessories/predator-pro-reef-boot-32528.html

Hodgeman made a black wade boot. Still not much protection above the ankle, a friend in Corpus got tagged close to his Achilles tendon.
http://www.hodgman.com/dyn_prod.php?p=STRT184&k=76787


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

osobrujo said:


> Hodgeman made a black wade boot. Still not much protection above the ankle, a friend in Corpus got tagged close to his Achilles tendon.
> http://www.hodgman.com/dyn_prod.php?p=STRT184&k=76787


Those are the boots that I have and have wondered if they were strong enough to stop a barb. 
--Hop


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Hop said:


> Those are the boots that I have and have wondered if they were strong enough to stop a barb.
> --Hop


Probably slow one down! I'd guess 90%+ of stingray wounds are in the feet and ankle. I think that's where you need the most protection.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Here's the pics from the story Everett Johnson did last year in the Texas Saltwater Magazine:


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Hop said:


> Those are the boots that I have and have wondered if they were strong enough to stop a barb.
> --Hop


Just went back and searched for the article and noticed Freak was wearing the "black" Predator Reef boots.
http://www.teamoso.com/stingrays.html

I own all three different pair, when my son is with me, I let him wear the Everlast and I wear the PRB, but with the Everlast calf shields.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

I had the reef wading shoes then I added the stingray attachments. Not very user friendly when wading mud. they want to ride up your leg. stingrayguarz makes theirs with straps that go under wading shoe, keeps them in place. did buy my son the complete ray boots.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Not that they would be comfortable but would snakeproof boots stop a stingray barb?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Not that they would be comfortable but would snakeproof boots stop a stingray barb?


I think the cordura zip front snake boots would be great. I just didn't want to spend the $130. to find out.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I think it was on here where I read sometime back that someone actually tried to go through some snake boots with a piece of barb they cut off of a ray and it went through surprisingly easy


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Not that they would be comfortable but would snakeproof boots stop a stingray barb?


I use the LaCrosse Fang zip up snake boot and they are much more comfortable than the Foreverlast Ray guards.

I have not been hit with a full blow by a ray, but did take a glancing blow from a mid-sized ray earlier this year without any problems.

I know there are several guys using the same snake boots I have and no one has had a problem.

Just remember to always shuffle your feet. Also, try not to take a step backwards as rays tend to follow your mud trail feeding on whatever you kick up as you are shuffling your feet.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey spotsndots, do you know where I can view the full article that Everett Johnson did? Thanks.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

osobrujo said:


> The blue boots were Predator Reef Boots. They didn't provide much protection above the ankle. I think they went out of business.
> http://www.flyfishinsalt.com/gear-guide/clothing-and--accessories/predator-pro-reef-boot-32528.html
> 
> Hodgeman made a black wade boot. Still not much protection above the ankle, a friend in Corpus got tagged close to his Achilles tendon.
> http://www.hodgman.com/dyn_prod.php?p=STRT184&k=76787


Having had my achilles rupture and the subsequent repair operation I bought myself a pair of OTB (Over the Beach) SAR boots and pair them up with the rayguards. I don't know of any one piece boots out there for wading although I would imagine a good pair of snake boots would work just as well and there are several optioins for them in a one piece knee high configuration.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

JDS said:


> Hey spotsndots, do you know where I can view the full article that Everett Johnson did? Thanks.


In this thread http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=145106&highlight=foreverlast+rayguards EJ said the experiment was conducted in June of 07. In the picture that I had from his magazine it was dated August of 2007 so I assume it's in that issue. Worse case is to pm him and I'm sure he'd be able to help.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

These shields are much more durable than the 4everlast IMO. I picked mine up at Marburger's.

http://www.crackshotcorp.com/Sting_Ray_Guardz.htm


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

That's a spooky picture


----------

